# Electrical Issue in Dash/ Won't Start 66 GTO



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

So I went out to start my 66 GTO about 20min ago, the car started to crank and then just stopped. I'd assumed the battery was dead, so I threw my Battery Tender on and it went straight to storage mode... so that's not the case. 

There's no battery light, headlights won't turn on, instrument lights don't turn on, etc. So the most likely culprit is obviously a grounding issue, but I was hoping someone may be able to point me in the right direction of where said grounding issue may be or what else I should consider checking.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

was it a strong crank or lazy? if the car has no electrics whatsoever, I would start with the battery cables ( neg. cable ground on engine ) if your sure battery is not at fault.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Look also at the two bulkhead connectors on the firewall side of the fuse block. Known problem area. Verify a good battery with good grounds and power to the starter, as well.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

So I got a new battery for my multimeter last night, checked the batter... 12.9, but I had a problem getting a reading. So I grabbed my terminal cleaner and did both terminals, the car fired right up.

It also fired up like 5 times this morning (choke is broken so it needs some heat to keep it running, haha), drove to school with no issues. I go to leave for my flight training and it doesn't start again. The attempted start sounds like a weaker than normal but not a really weak attempt, and it does about a revolution and stops. Try it again and nothing. The battery light was on this time, which was different from last night. Didn't get time to check it because I had to hop in with a friend to get to my flight, but I'll have to get it home somehow.

I'm wondering if disconnecting the battery reset a relay somewhere and that's what let it start again. Open to any ideas.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope. Disconnecting the battery simply allowed you to make better contact when you re-connected it. You had a bad connection. Now it sounds like you have a bad connection again, or a failed battery. If the charge light is on when driving, that would account for the low battery.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I didn't have the charge light on while driving, I meant that the battery light didn't come on with the key in the ignition and on position... as well as headlights, etc. And I'm assuming you're right with the connection, the positive terminal arced when I tried to start it after my flight. I'm going to throw on a new termination for the cable and hope that solves the problem.


----------

